# Happy Birthday Dazy5!!



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Dazy!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Go Shorty, it's your Birfday!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Dazy !!*


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday! Enjoy!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy "B" Day:beer_yum:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday hun:tounge_smile:


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday kiddo:wavespin:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Chickie!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Happy B-day


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAZY MAY!*

I stayed awake all last night and wrote you this song.
And believe you me, it wasn't easy trying to think of lyrics that rhymed with Dazy May. (My little pet name for ya.)
I hope you like it, its from the heart. resent:

BTW; if anyone tries to tell you these were lyrics originally written as "Daisy Jane" by a band called America; THEIR LYING.
Its all about you, baby girl. Enjoy your day.

_Flyin' me back to Memphis
Gotta find my Daisy May
Well, the summer's gone
And I hope she's feelin' the same

Well, I left her just to roam the city__
Thinkin' it would ease the pain
I'm a crazy man
And I'm playin' my crazy game, game

Does she really love me__
I think she does
Like the stars above me
I know because
When the sky is bright
Everything's alright

Flyin' me back to Memphis__
Honey, keep the oven warm
All the clouds are clearin'
And I think we're over the storm

Well, I've been pickin' it up around me__
Daisy, I think I'm sane
And I'm awful glad
And I guess you're really to blame, blame

Do you really love me__
I hope you do
Like the stars above me
How I love you
When it's cold at night
Everything's alright

Does she really love me__
I think she does
Like the stars above me
I know because
When the sky is bright
Everything's alright._


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Happy 17th Dazy!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you for the Birthday wishes everyone!! :happy:


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Happy birfday


----------

